# looking for a good neck knife??



## jgraeff (May 20, 2012)

hey guys I'm looking for a neck knife i can carry all the time. 

Ones I'm interested in are ESEE Izula, koster knives, and murray carters. Carter is a bit expensive for me but I'm sure there is more out there. 

Any recommendations?

would like to stay under 250 and like it to be durable and comfortable to carry.


----------



## Kyle (May 20, 2012)

I have an Izula. It's a cool and tough little knife. I don't carry it much because I have a Spyderco folder that I fell in love with, but I love my Izula when I do carry it. I don't think you can go wrong with the Izula for the money. The Carter neckers are cool but too spendy for me, Id rather spend $400 on one of his kitchen knives.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 20, 2012)

Whatever you get, it shouldn't be over five and a half to six inches in length and no thicker than a half inch, in the sheath. Otherwise you'll probably have "printing" issues (unless you're a woman).

The Izula is on the edge as far as size is concerned. The Koster is a half inch longer than I recommend, but it may work, depending on your individual torso length. Carters are available in several blade lengths. If you are patient, you can get a "cosmetic second" for a good discount. Carter also offers the "gift" of a kitchen knife (probably a short SFGZ-RH funayuki) when you buy a neck knife, so you may want to factor that in.

If you don't mind making a Kydex sheath (or having one made) take a look at the Bark River PSK. 

You can also keep your eyes open on BladeForums for neck knives. I got a nice one in O1 from Rick Lowe with a Kydex sheath for $60 not too long ago.

I would also ask the knifemakers on this forum about making one for you. Mike Davis, Pierre Rodrigue and Del Ealy come to mind.

Rick


----------



## tk59 (May 20, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> ...I would also ask the knifemakers on this forum about making one for you. Mike Davis, Pierre Rodrigue and Del Ealy come to mind...


+1. Neckers are not super demanding other than you want good steel. I have one from Del that's great other than it has some pure nickel in the damascus which pretty much sucks for cutting instruments. I also ground one from a blank Rottman sent me. I use it all the time.


----------



## 99Limited (May 20, 2012)

Since the subject of neck knives was brought up. What are neck knives used for? Are they just a substitute for a folder EDC?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 20, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Since the subject of neck knives was brought up. What are neck knives used for? Are they just a substitute for a folder EDC?



I got tired of having the bottoms of my pockets wear out from sharp corners, or from the edges of the pockets to fray from the clip, so I started wearing a neck knife over three years ago and haven't looked back.

Oh, yeah, I use it for everything I used to use my folder for.


----------



## add (May 20, 2012)

Comfortable to carry?

I have been through a few neck knives including some nice Carters and the like.
Most I have found to heavy/big to wear all day.

What works for me is Tom Krein _Dogfish_, midtech.
About a hundred bucks or so and the cleanest kydex (sheath) work around.

Small, light, and lays flat on your chest.

You can find them in S30V, cpm 154, and a few exotics.

Regardless, I'd stick to some sort of stainless for warmer temps and body salt...


----------



## jgraeff (May 21, 2012)

tk59 said:


> +1. Neckers are not super demanding other than you want good steel. I have one from Del that's great other than it has some pure nickel in the damascus which pretty much sucks for cutting instruments. I also ground one from a blank Rottman sent me. I use it all the time.



thats a great idea i will definitely look into this.


----------



## Lefty (May 21, 2012)

I have two coming from the talented Mike Davis. I keep checking my mailbox, hoping they have arrived. (it's a holiday here, and I still looked!)


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2012)

I am interested in purchasing one of the above mentioned Tom Krein Dogfish neck knives in S30v but I can only find the cheap knock-offs made by CRKT. Any ideas on where one can purchase one of these?


----------



## add (May 30, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> I am interested in purchasing one of the above mentioned Tom Krein Dogfish neck knives in S30v but I can only find the cheap knock-offs made by CRKT. Any ideas on where one can purchase one of these?







Best way to reach Tom is cell.
He will talk to you as he grinds, lol... he may have something on hand.
Orders are a year plus with, at times, spotty communication.

Cell: 479-233-0508

Actually, looks like right now one of his dealers has a sole Dogfish in stock- cpm 154.
Mine is top knife in pic- S30v.
Pete, if you are dead set on that steel I may swap you for the cpm 154

https://steeladdictionknives.com/st...=6759&osCsid=a65d61cf670105acbaa4e95196e7ccd2


----------



## add (May 30, 2012)

You can paracord wrap the handle on the Dogfish if you like or move to the TK-1 (far right knife), in full custom... but then you are over $200, easily.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2012)

Add,

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it, I am definitely trying to keep this under $150 so the dogfish looks very promising.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 3, 2012)

Update: Well, thanks again Add, I placed an order for the Dogfish from Tom Krein. The CPM 154 should prove to me a solid steel so there shouldn't be any worry. I'll update again when I receive the blade.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, here it is and thanks again for the recommendation.





By chicagopete at 2012-06-10





By chicagopete at 2012-06-10





By chicagopete at 2012-06-10

Best part about this nice knife, I just opened a Bell's Two Hearted Ale with it. I love having the bottle opener on this little bad boy!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn that is a cool looking knife. Have to remember this when I get around to neckers.


----------



## add (Jun 10, 2012)

Great Pete.

Nice pics.

Wow, that was quick... he had something _on hand_ near the BLADE show?
Wicked sharp lil bugger, huh?...happy with the fit/finish?

Bead blasted ?

Looks like he has gone to the one piece fold over kydex.

Also, some guys will use shrink tubing at the splice instead of the bead connector.
If something catches that chain with force... you want it to give way.

Another tip on that chain: get some 550 paracord, gut it and string the chain through it.
More comfortable to wear.
pm me if you like and I can send you some.

Oh, love the Bells THA.

Hopsimus maximus


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2012)

It definitely has a dark grey coating, but I'm not sure if it is bead blasted. The paracord is a great idea, I will look into that, thanks again for your help, I am very happy with this knife.


----------

